# Acadia The Boxer Puppy



## thelearningcurvephoto (Sep 8, 2015)

Acadia was just a little older than 4 months when this photo was taken and was having a great time exploring our local dog park (and was being way to cute while doing it)  

Original photography from 2009 using a Canon EOS T1i body with a Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens. Processed in 2015 using Silver EFEX Pro as a Lightroom plugin for the B&W conversion.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice picture to open up on a Tuesday morning!!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice picture


----------



## thelearningcurvephoto (Sep 10, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice picture



Thanks Click!! (She's cute isn't she  ).


----------



## thelearningcurvephoto (Sep 10, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Nice picture to open up on a Tuesday morning!!



Thanks AP!


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2015)

thelearningcurvephoto said:


> Thanks Click!! (She's cute isn't she  ).




Yes indeed, she's cute


----------

